

Demonstration: Use Google Translate as a proxy server - jawns
http://www.google.com/translate?sl=af&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.org%2F&anno=2

======
yid
Nice! Reminds me of the easy workaround for downloading Skype in various
Skype-banned countries (UAE, Kuwait, other middle eastern countries): just
download Google Pack: <http://pack.google.com/intl/en/pack_installer.html>

------
nbpoole
This only works for GET requests, but it is useful if you need to make a quick
couple of requests and don't want to look up a CGI proxy server.

------
jawns
Hmm ... this was ranked #7 on the HN homepage a few moments ago, and trending
up ... but now it's disappeared.

Wonder what happened.

------
eitally
This is why it's blocked by Websense.

